# Average cost for spay and micro-chip



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. I called my vet yesterday to inquire about getting Lily spayed and "chipped". They told me 6 months is a good age. We will probably wait until the first week in June since May is very busy for us and I want to make sure one of us is there the first week. She will be around 6 1/2 months old then. They told me the cost for the spay is around $400 and the micro-chip is $68. I thought this price sounded high but since I haven't had a puppy in 20 years I'm not really sure. We live in the Philadelphia suburbs so it's not like we live in the city where everything is high. 

Just wondering if this price is reasonable. Thanks. Wanda


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow that is high if that is the basic. When i had Izzy spayed and chipped, they gave me a check list of items that weren't necessary but I could choose. Of course I checked all of them, which included blood work and iv fluids during the procedure. I also had her final shots given at that time, I know now I should have not had it done at the same time, but glad she is ok. With all of it, spay with everything imaginable, shots, microchip, etc, it was around 300.00. Now my uncle had his boy nutered and it was only 40.00. He had just the basic cheapest procedure he could get.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It does sound high.

You want to make sure to get blood work done before her spay. So this may be an added cost (usually is).

And you want to make sure your vet doesn't use electric heating pads, but the water heated ones....

Grace's spay was expensive, but she had health issues that required special things.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds about right to me. Two years ago when I had Zoe spayed it was a little bit more. But again it depends on if they do blood work and if they are keeping her overnight. You should ask the vet those questions because it does add to the cost.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It sounds about right to me. Two years ago when I had Zoe spayed it was a little bit more. But again it depends on if they do blood work and if they are keeping her overnight. You should ask the vet those questions because it does add to the cost.


I know that they don't keep her overnight. I will check about the blood work. Thank you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Canada, everything is very expensive. Just for a NEUTER and microchip it cost me just over $400, and neutering is cheaper than spaying.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine was about $375 with pre surgery bloodwork AND the microchip....so that DOES seem a bit high!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Whoa that's high compared to where I live in the south. Last week when I had Ace neutered micro chipped teeth pulled blood work. The total was & 176


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I paid $100


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee is scheduled to get spayed on the 13th. I got a REALLY high estimate from our normal vet, from high 600-high 700. So I went to my old vet on the other side of town and got another estimate. I will be paying just shy of $400 for the spay, tooth extration, chip, Jones Test, and duct flushing (if needed). The first estimate for 600-700 was only for the spay, extraction, and chip at the other place, yikes!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If the high cost is a concern (and that is on the higher side), I would look for a shelter or low-cost clinic to do it. They do many spays and neuters every day, and I have not noticed a difference in the quality of surgery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Last year we paid around $325. Bella was spayed, microchipped and had any remaining baby teeth pulled. She did not stay overnight.


----------

